# Yikes! Cool!!



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I got asked to write a feature article for _Premier Guitar_ magazine today...for money, no less. I have to thank Joel Korte of Chase Bliss pedals for this opportunity. They asked him to write a technical piece, and after ruminating about it he decided that a lot of what he knew about the topic came from me, so he asked if I was interested, passed my name onto editor Shawn Hammond, and bing bam boom, we had a deal. Joel is a sweet and very knowledgable guy, and I think more than up to the task, but he probably needs to devote that time to cranking out more Tonal Recall pedals anyway, which have turned out to be a very popular product (the Youtube demos that got posted a few weeks ago are fun, instructive, and not the usual sort of guy-wanking-on-an-unaffordable-guitar-through-an-unaffordable-amp demos)

The article is slated to appear in the February issue. I'll stay mum about the content for now, but once it's out I'll be happy to provide whatever followup or answer to questions people have.

I'm stoked. If it's a goodun, it culd mean a whole new second career, post-retirement. Wish me luck.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Any chance there's a pull-out of you on that toilet with your guitar? If so, ...I'm in.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I wish you all the good luck in the world, that would be a pretty big thing for Premier Guitar too and I would start reading it again!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

^^^How did I know that was Chuck without seeing the avatar yet?

Congrats Mark, I'll be picking up one of these copies when they're out.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

We've all seen how well you write , and the ease in which you convey technical subjects. I'm sure it'll be a slam dunk. Will be keeping an eye out. 

And kudos to a guy who is paying it forward. You've freely and happily given your knowledge for years so it would be nice to see you get a little recognition/recompense.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

adcandour said:


> Any chance there's a pull-out of you on that toilet with your guitar? If so, ...I'm in.


If there's a byline picture to accompany the article, maybe I'll use that one. But it'll be small. You 'll just have to find other wanking material, Chuck. 

And thanks a big bunch for the good wishes, guys.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Congrats and please remind us when the episode comes out.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I look forward to the article. You are a great technical writer from what I have seen on this forum.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The biggest of congrats, Mark! I will have to grab this copy, so do remind us (as others have said).

I still have GAS for a warped vinyl...


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Congrats! That's awesome!


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

mhammer said:


> I got asked to write a feature article for _Premier Guitar_ magazine today...for money, no less. I have to thank Joel Korte of Chase Bliss pedals for this opportunity. They asked him to write a technical piece, and after ruminating about it he decided that a lot of what he knew about the topic came from me, so he asked if I was interested, passed my name onto editor Shawn Hammond, and bing bam boom, we had a deal. Joel is a sweet and very knowledgable guy, and I think more than up to the task, but he probably needs to devote that time to cranking out more Tonal Recall pedals anyway, which have turned out to be a very popular product (the Youtube demos that got posted a few weeks ago are fun, instructive, and not the usual sort of guy-wanking-on-an-unaffordable-guitar-through-an-unaffordable-amp demos)
> 
> The article is slated to appear in the February issue. I'll stay mum about the content for now, but once it's out I'll be happy to provide whatever followup or answer to questions people have.
> 
> I'm stoked. If it's a goodun, it culd mean a whole new second career, post-retirement. Wish me luck.


WTF?? You didn't tell me you were getting paid when you asked me all of those questions about my wicked, awesome rig...Pacifica into a Mustang I, straight up!!!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

A big congrats! Usually when I read your comments mhammer I get an education. 

Sometimes I read a word and I am sometimes lost for meaning on it so to put the word into the proper context and meaning I look it up! Just an awesome way to learn! 

You feel comfortable talking about anything and everything! Eclectic! I like that!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Such fantastic news!! 

An excellent post-retirement career for sure. 
I'm going to patiently wait for the book...then the movie.

Seriously....I am SO VERY happy for you. 
The recognition of your knowledge, your ongoing hard work and the respect for your experience is extremely well deserved.

Finally...after all of those hours sniffing solder fumes!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Woah, congratulations!

I'm pretty sure editors and readers will fall in love with you just like all of us here. You will have to quit your day job, move to LA, hang out with Pete Thorn and such!

I am so happy for, you deserve it.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Jeez, no pressure now, eh? My long-time pen-pal/buddy RG Keen had a column in the mag for a year or so (R.G. Keen). I'll have to ask him what the experience was like.

I wrote about half last night. The challenge is going to be knowing when to shut up. On the other hand, holding back a few cards might lead to a Pt. 2.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Way to go Mark, I look forward to it.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

If I get a copy can I bring it over for an autograph? HNG^%$


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

mhammer said:


> I wrote about half last night. The challenge is going to be knowing when to shut up.


Or write as much as you want. And when you need to edit it to get below the prescribed word count, it's time to "kill your babies" as my high school teacher used to say.

Good luck! I'm sure it will turn out great! I definitely want to read it.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

isoneedacoffee said:


> Or write as much as you want. And when you need to edit it to get below the prescribed word count, it's time to "kill your babies" as my high school teacher used to say.
> 
> Good luck! I'm sure it will turn out great! I definitely want to read it.


Thanks. One of the hardest lessons I learned when writing my doctoral dissertation (ended up being 180 pages or so) was letting go of sentences, paragraphs, and clever turns of phrase, that I thought were pretty good but simply didn't fit, or obliged having to figure out how to lead up to and away from them. I eventually adopted the perspective of Prince Arjuna in the Bhagvad Ghita, and did my duty in cutting them, understanding that they could/would return in another life in another document. But like Nick Lowe said, "You got to be cruel to be kind".


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Cups said:


> We've all seen how well you write , and the ease in which you convey technical subjects. I'm sure it'll be a slam dunk. Will be keeping an eye out.
> 
> And kudos to a guy who is paying it forward. You've freely and happily given your knowledge for years so it would be nice to see you get a little recognition/recompense.


+1. We'll said.
Congrats Mark!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

mhammer said:


> Jeez, no pressure now, eh? My long-time pen-pal/buddy RG Keen had a column in the mag for a year or so (R.G. Keen). I'll have to ask him what the experience was like.
> 
> I wrote about half last night. The challenge is going to be knowing when to shut up. On the other hand, holding back a few cards might lead to a Pt. 2.


LOL, just like playing solos, you don't want to blow all your cookies on the first one, save a little for the second and third. Always leave 'em wanting more.

And congrats - couldn't happen to a nicer, or more appropriate, guy. I look forward to reading it.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks. One of my prized possessions is a letter (not an e-mail) that I got from Craig Anderton years ago. I published something in his DEVICE newsletter in 1979. Craig stumbled across it when cleaning his office in 1981 or so, and sent an apologetic note with a belated thanks. I grew up on Craig and his co-conspirators like Robert Penfold, John Simonton, and Steve Rimmer. I've been away too long and it's time to both get and give back. My dream come true would be to run into Craig and RG at NAMM and hang with them long enough for Mike Matthews to come strolling by in a cloud of cigar smoke and say "Hi guys".


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a friend who started doing write-ups on vehicles the very same way. He is now making some money doing on a regular basis, plus getting many vehicles to try out for free. 
It might be a good idea to have someone edit your piece before you send it in, even though you are very able.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Pretty cool news.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> I have a friend who started doing write-ups on vehicles the very same way. He is now making some money doing on a regular basis, plus getting many vehicles to try out for free.
> It might be a good idea to have someone edit your piece before you send it in, even though you are very able.


I let editor Shawn Hammond know he'd get a first draft by week's end so that he could say "This part is too long", too techie, a distraction, too obtuse, or just right. He gave me some specs to begin with, but yeah, editing is probably the most important part of writing.

Twenty years back I was required to teach a course on everything-psychology-has-to-say-about-the-workplace to I.T. guys. There was an existing curriculum, but I inserted a module on writing documentation, since I knew most of them would eventually have to do that. One of the big challenges of technical writing is that the writer is often too familiar with the subject matter to be able to write clearly for the novice. So, as an exercise, I wheeled in a cart with a laptop and projector, and told the class that we were going to collectively write documentation for something we were all too close to. First year it was Scrabble, and the following year we did Monopoly. They were all in a rush to get to the fancy stuff, and I had to keep reminding them "Does a beginner who only knows a little about board games need or want to know that _now_? Or should we hold off on that info for a bit?". The required self-restraint was very hard work for them.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Congratulations Mark! Looking forward to the issue!


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

This is very cool. Congrats!

I look forward to reading the article.


----------



## CMCRAWFORD (Mar 17, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

If you need a second set of eyes to look it over before submission, I'd be happy to help.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for the offer, but it's already submitted. Shawn Hammond has had it for a week, and I'm eagerly awaiting feedback.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

mhammer said:


> Thanks for the offer, but it's already submitted. Shawn Hammond has had it for a week, and I'm eagerly awaiting feedback.


That is exiting!


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Congrats mhammer! I look forward to reading your article and will buy that issue of Premier Guitar just to read it.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Congratulations! Looking forward to reading your article. Nice to see someone succeed from our community! Well done!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Not sure how I've missed this 'til now, but congrats!


----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

This great news, I'm very happy for you Mark.
B.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks, Brian. Much appreciated. I'll have to see if I can arrange a shout-out to the forum when it goes to press.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

mhammer said:


> Thanks, Brian. Much appreciated. I'll have to see if I can arrange a shout-out to the forum when it goes to press.


If possible, please name me as an inspiration.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

mhammer said:


> One of the hardest lessons I learned when writing my doctoral dissertation (ended up being 180 pages or so) was letting go of sentences, paragraphs, and clever turns of phrase


"I didn't have the time to write you a short letter, so I wrote you a long one instead" - Mark Twain (or Blaise Pascal)

Oh, and congrats! I look forward to reading it.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Congrats mhammer. I always love reading your technical extravaganzas here on the forum. You have a unique and readable way of writing this type of stuff. I expect your article to be very well received by the masses!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It's out!
Behind the Bucket Brigade | Premier Guitar

Thanks to Andrei/amagras for letting me know. I'm gonna buy myself some toys when the cheque arrives!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Great article. Now call the online Editor to fix the write up of you at the end....hah..good read.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh, if you don't want formatting errors, you gotta buy the _paper_ version.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

mhammer said:


> Oh, if you don't want formatting errors, you gotta buy the _paper_ version.


Haaaa. Sounds fair to me.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Read it (the first three pages anyway) 
I certainly have a better understanding of BBD tech now.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey, FB has your name in lights too! Well done Mark.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154858765593917




Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The "stompbox guru" title makes me wince. I had no idea they were going to do that. Editor Shawn Hammond changed a few things in the language that I guess he felt spiced things up a bit. Nothing that would make me protest "But, but that's not what I meant to say!", so I won't complain.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Damn. I was so looking forward to the tie-died moomoo. Every guru needs a tie-died moomoo.......

Loved the article, Mark. Helped fill in a few gaps I had on some of the older stuff - and made me do an Amazon search for an Xvive (180 bucks, dammit).


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Look what was in MY postbox today!










Sent from my other brain.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Neat! I popped into Chapters, looking for it the other day but I guess the shipment hadn't arrived yet.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> Damn. I was so looking forward to the tie-died moomoo. Every guru needs a tie-died moomoo.......
> 
> Loved the article, Mark. Helped fill in a few gaps I had on some of the older stuff - and made me do an Amazon search for an Xvive (180 bucks, dammit).


Steve Daniels at Small Bear electronics is carrying the Xvive reissue chips. They're $21.95 USD apiece.*#*( because he gets charged a lot for them. Supplies are also limited. Like I said, not cheap, but available. But then, if a person was intent on either repairing a vintage piece that had a bum chip, or cloning themselves a classic, it's still a lot cheaper than what you'd pay for an actual vintage piece.

Conceivably prices will go down eventually,once Xvive's production picks up and folks like Steve can place bigger orders. I imagine Xvive had to shell out a lot to Panasonic for the dies and any associated rights.

For now, see here: MN3005 Are Baaack From The Dead!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Was just looking at a gutshot of the current issue EHX Deluxe Memory Man 1100-TT, and wouldn't ya know it, there's *four* Xvive MN3005s in there.


----------

